# Southern Succor Pork Rub



## smokemaster (Dec 31, 2006)

1/2 cup freshly ground black pepper
1/2 cup paprika
1/2 cup turbinado sugar
1/4 cup coarse salt, either kosher or sea salt
4 tsp dry mustard
2 tsp cayenne

Mix the spices thoroughly in a bowl.

Recipe from Smoke and Spice.
Enjoy.


----------

